# Toronto Seminar



## Pervaz (Jun 2, 2003)

Any one willing to share new ideas/tips from Vlad or Mikhail from the Toronto seminar, recently ?



Pervaz


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2003)

Surely someone attended?


----------



## Pervaz (Jul 24, 2003)

arnisador,

Maybe they are shy    

P


----------



## Larry (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm at work right now so I can't go into much detail.

Suffice it to say it was everything I paid for in the first hour. The rest was undeserved bonus.

A fantastic time was had by all, and many gaps in my understanding were filled in (I've still many gaps to go unfortunately).

My first meeting with Mikhail. An essentially very gentle man wrapped in the body of a bull ox with skills totally unsurpassed by any martial artist--living or dead--that I've ever met, and I've met my fair share.


----------



## jellyman (Jul 24, 2003)

breathing is key

this usually translated into pushups, situps, and squats, while slowly starving your muscles of oxygen


----------

